# 74 Plymouth GTX



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Just finished this stock version of the AMT 74 Plymouth. I think i bought it with the intent to do a Daisy Duke version, but decided just to have some fun with it.

The paint is Tamiya spray cans and some detail paint. I added some plug wires and a bit of chrome molotow for the indicators.

DSCF8624 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8623 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8625 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8629 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8630 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8631 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8632 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8633 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8635 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8634 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

My friend had the 1971 Satellite version of this. [plainer front end.]

One day we're on the freeway and the bench seat back broke. All 3 of us fell backwards, laughing our butts off.


----------

